# Bandsaw Blade Drift



## The_Architect_23

I am hoping someone with more wisdom than i can explain this phenomenon.
I am 1/2 way through a piece of walnut * 12'' X 18'' X 11'' * when all of a sudden my wood starts tracking away from the fence. blade drift half way through a cut.

Now, this is a new-er band saw, carter roller guides, riser block, and kreg fence.
When i did my MODS they were all in the same day, so everything was adjusted square and true. The only change is my blade, from 3/8 to a 5/8'' 3tpi, however i had been slabbing and cutting pen blanks for 2 days prior with no problems.

I have checked blade tension, roller guides alignment, and table tilt. My kreg fence is off a hair on the Y axis but shouldn't be a problem.

Any ideas? Im still a bit new to owning a bandsaw, though i have sent through a few miles of wood :dash2:


----------



## Mike1950

Maybe that blade is getting a little dull. cutting 11" I find everything has to be perfect and I have a 20" saw. Also did you hit something in the wood. Just guess's cause being an expert on bandsaws I am not...............


----------



## barry richardson

In my experience. If a blade suddenly starts tracking poorly for no reason, it means I've hit something, even grit grown into the wood will do it. Or, cutting something that thick, your blade may have got hot. I have read that this will cause the blade to loose temper and dull quickly. Either way, I would bet putting on a fresh new blade will fix the problem.


----------



## Mike1950

I agree- if you get smoke I have found blade is toast. This is especially true when cutting very thick stock.


----------



## Brink

I messed with my saw for the longest time, checked and rechecked the adjustments. I was about to toss it off a cliff when I broke down and replaced the blade. That was the problem all along.


----------



## The_Architect_23

Thanks for all the replys!

it does make sense that it may be the blade, but its brand new  
I may go and get a new blade here today and see, would suck too as the 1st olson blade i bought cut like a champ for a lot of wood ( about 3 days worth of cutting ) than randomly broke... not even at the weld.

This olson now has crazy drift i cant seem to compensate for. Trend?


----------



## JMC

Even on bandmills you should only run about 2.5-3 hours of solid cutting then change and to my knowledge they are industrial strength.


----------



## West River WoodWorks

Double check to make sure your blade is running on the crown of the top bandwheel, as this can cause drift.
I use the Olson pro or commercial blades, they are a few dollars more expensive but I find them to last twice as long as the standard olsons.

Happy milling!
Tom


----------



## del schisler

The_Architect_23 said:


> Thanks for all the replys!
> 
> it does make sense that it may be the blade, but its brand new
> I may go and get a new blade here today and see, would suck too as the 1st olson blade i bought cut like a champ for a lot of wood ( about 3 days worth of cutting ) than randomly broke... not even at the weld.
> 
> This olson now has crazy drift i cant seem to compensate for. Trend?



get one of these for resawing I use 1/2" 4 tpi .and you wont have that problum these are the one's that is use call and tell them what you are doing and they will get you the right one It is supper saw cut the link http://www.supercutbandsaw.com/


----------



## The_Architect_23

Thank You For The Great Responses!
I Checked The Top Rear Guide Wheel And It Was Indeed Off Center AND The Thumb Screw Was Loose. Go Figure! Tightened It Back Up And Worked Like A Champ, No Drift.

:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
One Day Ill Remember To Check Everything When Starting a Session.


----------



## del schisler

*check this u tube video Bandsaw Blade Drift*

check this video on band saw tune up very interesting. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=wGbZqWac0jU&list=FLYDEiGLzvqQNIl-nqvD2OOQ&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## brown down

Brink said:


> I messed with my saw for the longest time, checked and rechecked the adjustments. I was about to toss it off a cliff when I broke down and replaced the blade. That was the problem all along.



i have noticed the same thing. different blades track different. lennox runs true on my saw where olson blades track on me!

have you checked your wheels for resin build up?


----------

